# Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken



## Vencido (28. Februar 2017)

*Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Hey,

Mein Lenovo Y50-70 hatte leider eine Begegnung mit einer Wasser Flasche und ich benötige möglichst schnell einen Ersatz.

Den Laptop benötige ich hauptsächlich für mein Informatikstudium und er wird daher relativ viel mit umhergeschleppt, sollte also nicht zu groß und schwer sein.
Bildschirm denke ich bis zu 15,6" und am besten nicht dicker als 3cm und nicht schwerer als 3kg.
Da ich in meinem Studium auch viel mit Computergraphik zu tun habe und auch gerne mal zocke sollte auf jeden Fall eine dedizierte Graphikkarte enthalten sein.
Gespielt wird dann hauptsächlich LoL und Titanfall 2, wobei ich mich auch mit niedrigen Einstellungen zu frieden gebe, die FPS sollten dennoch stimmen.

Eine SSD sollte auch auf jeden Fall verbaut sein.

Idealerweise sollte der Laptop für den Rest meines Bachelors + Master reichen, also noch 3 Jahre.
Presivorstellung habe ich momentan noch keine da ich nicht wirklich weiß wo man anfangen sollte zu schauen. Das P/L Verhältnis sollte aber stimmen.

Ich würde mich sehr über Vorschläge 
Vielen Dank 
MfG Erik


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Lässt sich denn aus dem alten Gerät noch der Arbeitsspeicher oder die SSD/HDD verwenden?


----------



## Vencido (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Vermutlich nicht, der Laptop hat förmlich eine Dusche bekommen, würde mich wundern wenn noch etwas zu retten wäre.


----------



## hendrosch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Hm mich würde wundern wenn viel hinüber ist. HDD/SSD und der RAM sind bestimmt noch in Takt und eventuell auch sinnvoll. 
Hatte mal ein Laptop der hatte nach nem Bad (komplett unter Leitungswasser) nur ein kaputtes MB, selbst Bildschirm und DVD Laufwerk gingen danach noch. 

So aber zurück zum Thema. 
Für LoL brauchs keine dezidierte Grafik. Alles unter 940M(X) ist mMn Schwachsinn und noch älter gerebrandetes Zeug. Also solltest du je nach Budget (hab ich das über lesen?) zu dieser greifen.
Ansonsten wäre mir an deiner Stelle das Display sehr wichtig (FHD, non Glare, möglichst nicht komplett duster).
Außerdem sind 3kg in meinen Augen schon sehr viel. 
Der Akku ist bei vielen Laptops heute auch sehr klein alles unter 50Wh wird bei mehren Vorlesungen stören.
Wenn der Laptop dann noch etwas robuster werden soll wirds schnell teuer, aber die meisten werden ihre Nutzungsdauer überleben.


----------



## amdahl (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Lenovo ThinkPad T560 i5 15,6" NEU in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Leverkusen | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
20H6S02V00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) E570 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
20H6S00000, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) E570 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen

Das mittlere hat keine dGPU, aber die integrierte HD620 reicht zumindest für LoL.
Beim oberen auf jeden Fall nochmal nachhaken dass es auch das FullHD IPS Panel hat. Nicht dass es am Ende die billige HD-Variante ist. Empfehlen würde ich das T560.


----------



## airXgamer (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Oder ein gebrauchtes T440 mit iGPU von einem Refurbisher, z.B. harlander.com


----------



## ponygsi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Test HP Pavilion 15 (GTX 960M, UHD) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 

hab ich gerade gekauft und bin zufrieden. 

Als hp pavilion 15-bc009ng. 

Vielleicht etwas für dich. 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## Vencido (8. März 2017)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Habe mich in den letzten Tagen nochmal etwas umgeschaut und bin nun bei zwei Laptops hängen geblieben.
Zum einen das XMG P407:
Schenker XMG P407-yhz Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Und zum anderen das HP Omen:
OMEN Notenook - 15-ax213ng - HP Store Deutschland

Nun weiß ich nicht welches besser ist für den jeweiligen Preis, wobei es aktuell auf das Omen noch 100€ Rabatt gibt.
Leider kann ich zu dem Omen keine aktuellen Berichte finden und bin nun etwas überfordert und hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen welches besser ist.


----------



## freezy94 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Wie hoch ist denn jetzt dein Budget? 1200€ lt. deinen Vorschlägen?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vencido (8. März 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Ja, würde gerne zwischen 1200 und 1300 bleiben.


----------



## Körschgen (8. März 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Informatikstudium und Zocken*

Dann versuch den Dell XPS 15 9550 zu bekommen, nicht das neue Modell.

Das Ding reicht für so manches Spiel locker aus (960m), ist aber vor allem ein absoluter Panzer und sehr kompakt.
Dell XPS 15 2016, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 32GB SSD, Windows 10 Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Alternativ vllt mal die Dell Inspiron Serie, neu auch als Gaming Serie:
Dell Inspiron 15 7000 Gaming, Core i5-6300HQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dell Inspiron 15 7000 Gaming, Core i7-6700HQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

